# DTG printing on Tri-Blend shirts



## embwoodlands (Jun 20, 2012)

I recently tried DTG printing onto some of the Next Level Triblend shirts. The fading after one wash is pretty major. I've never had any severe problems with other blends. Has anyone had this issue? Is there anything I can do? Do you think it's the rayon?


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

What did you pretreat them with? When I get the new printer I want to do some polyester shirts and am curious.
Thanks,


----------



## Coolbreeze (Aug 30, 2012)

I just finished a job using these same shirts. I didn't want to but the customer insisted. I used regular dark shirt pretreat The results were inconsistent. Some came out great and some very light and Retro looking. Same amount of pretreat on each. I did tests for him with shirt before doing job so he knew What the results could be. 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

